# Shifa International Or Dow International?



## SanaB (Oct 26, 2013)

For a foreign student, if cost wasn't an issue, which college would you prefer?

Shifa or Dow International?

Thank you.


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

i think both have their merits and demerits.
its all about the location IMO 
both are good colleges tho.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Shifa is not "international" it probably has more seats available for foreign students but it's not an international medical college like Dimc. Dimc has all foreign students mostly from the u.s and canada. Dimc is also under Dow university of health sciences, which is a renowned medical college in Pakistan. Go with DIMC!


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

agreed! ^


----------



## SanaB (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Is it true that DIMC has no graduates yet and Shifa has been producing graduates for more than 10 years?

I have heard that a lot of Shifa graduates get residencies in the US, not just the foreign students but the regular local students as well. 

I'm not biased either way, just trying to get more information about both colleges. :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

Also, which college is more competitive to get into?

If DIMC is only for international students, can it really be that competitive? Or do they just let anyone who is a foreigner and meets the minimum requirements get admission?

Thanks.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Iamabcd said:


> Shifa is not "international" it probably has more seats available for foreign students but* it's not an international medical college* like Dimc. Dimc has all foreign students mostly from the u.s and canada. Dimc is also under Dow university of health sciences, which is a renowned medical college in Pakistan. Go with DIMC!




Does it matter if it had international in its name or not or make it inferior since its not an international college? Also DIMC probably has more seats for foreigners since, like you said, most of its student population is from overseas. Shifa only has 15/100 spots for foreign applicants. I would also argue its admission is much more selective since you don't have the option of apply with either SATII or equivalence like DIMC does. Instead Shifa takes them both into account during the process.

That being said, both are probably good fits. Just depends on where you feel more comfortable. Shifa has a track record of producing quality doctors that can do well on foreign exams and obtain residencies in America. Not saying DIMC isn't good but didn't it just start like 4 years ago? So there isn't as much evidence to support a claim that its as good if better. AS OF RIGHT NOW, I think most people would have shifa ranked ahead of DOW but over time I wouldn't be surprised if they both became equal. 

Obviously if you plan on living in Karachi you would want to try Aga khan first. Thats the best school in karachi and the country. Dow is right behind them in karachi. In Islamabad area, Shifa is the best private college, then you have good govt school like RMC.
*
Between the two schools you mentioned, shifa in my opinion would be your best choice. *


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

DIMC curriculum is based on the USMLE. I have compared dimc's curriculum to other private colleges in Pakistan and found out that in some colleges where a particular subject is taught in 2nd or 3rd year is taught in 1 or second year in DIMC. I know a person who studied at AKU (Pakistan's top medical college) and he told me they if he has to chose one between Shifa and DIMC, he would chose DIMC. DIMC has the SAME technology and facility for its patients that AKU has. If a patient cannot afford AKU hospital, they are transferred to DIMC. Also since DIMC has all foreign students they all have the same mentality and the same goal: too study and get out of Pakistan! Face it, we foreign Pakistan's are better in everything compared to locals, however they are too clever for us...

- - - Updated - - -

DIMC is easier to get in, since it's new and you are competing with foreign students, where Shifa you are competing with locals. Also, the way we learn and interpret information is far different than locals


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Iamabcd said:


> DIMC curriculum is based on the USMLE. I have compared dimc's curriculum to other private colleges in Pakistan and found out that in some colleges where a particular subject is taught in 2nd or 3rd year is taught in 1 or second year in DIMC. I know a person who studied at AKU (Pakistan's top medical college) and he told me they if he has to chose one between Shifa and DIMC, he would chose DIMC. DIMC has the SAME technology and facility for its patients that AKU has. If a patient cannot afford AKU hospital, they are transferred to DIMC. Also since DIMC has all foreign students they all have the same mentality and the same goal: too study and get out of Pakistan! Face it, we foreign Pakistan's are better in everything compared to locals, however they are too clever for us...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> DIMC is easier to get in, since it's new and you are competing with foreign students, where Shifa you are competing with locals. Also, the way we learn and interpret information is far different than locals



You know, the way you and I learn and interpret also sounds very different so don't try to bring up dry/factless statements insulting people and making yourself feel so superior since you live in America and went to school there. Let me ask you, why are you going to DIMC? Take the extra time in america. Get a well rounded education and get into an American med school so you can match easier and not worry about getting high USMLE scores in order to match. Because if you are "better" than all the locals then I don't understand why so many of them are coming to America to do undergrad and go to med school while you are fast tracking it back over there to live in a rather unstable environment? 

Second off, are you trying to say that a school that opened up 4-5 years ago has pioneered a curriculum that caters to success on the USMLE? Damn, I wonder what aga khan, shifa and all these other places were wasting their time with? Maybe those places focus on teaching you how to take someones temperature? 

Sarcasm aside, just because a college advertises their curriculum is the best for the USMLE and target foreigners more doesn't mean that going to any other school doesn't prepare you as well if not better for that sort of test. In fact going to (almost) ANY (certified) medical school will prepare you if you working your butt off when it comes time to study for the USMLE. If you look at most pakistani doctors who came in the way back when, they didn't have the facilities that you're proud about. They just had the determination and perseverance to overcome any possible obstacles that stopped them. The rest of the stuff followed suit 


Also, if you read through my post, i told you that Shifa has reserved seats for locals AND 15 reserved seats for foreigners. Local applicants compete with locals and vice-versa. So your argument that we compete with locals is not valid. Understand the process before you go about making judgements. For DIMC you have the option of using either your SATII scores or your equivalencies. So if you bomb the SATII but went to an easy high school or got by with decent grades and subquently got an high equivalency then DIMC doesn't need to know that your standardized test skills are awful. Same goes for the equivalency. See how that works? 



Also your arguement that presenting material at different times of medical school is somehow significant doesn't really make sense. When it comes down to USMLE you're gonna have to revisit EVERYTHING. No matter when you learned it. Unless you're capable of retaining everything you learn the first time, it won't matter if you learned something 6 months before your USMLE or 2 years before it. You're gonna have to review it. So saying that presenting certain information sooner is better doesn't really help your argument. In fact,if you ask most people, they would rather learn crucial subjects pertaining to such an exam closer to their exam time because that material is fresher in their mind. Why would you thnk learning something in first year is better than learning it it in 3rd year. If you don't understand it at either point then it wouldn't matter when you learned it. 

Furthermore, I hope you don't really think that one person sharing their opinion that DIMC is better than shifa just because they go to AKU means that is the status quo when it comes to comparing the schools. Same would go if his answer was shifa. 


Finally, if you are going to be condescending toward local pakistani people, at least have a legitimate reason other than just because you believe it to be so. Have you ever had to live there for an extended period of time and deal with the crap they have going around them. I am really humbled when I go there because (many people, not all obviously) do so much with so little and want to get ahead and many of them do. In fact, I have met quite a few "locals" who have come to America and done in undergrad (successfully) and those who have come for residencies. I'm almost certain it wasn't their sly nature that got them here. Yet, you are about to spend the next 5 years around a bunch of these "inferior" people? Shouldn't someone who is "better" than local pakistani be staying away from such a setting. Like I said before, take the extra time in america. Get a well rounded education and get into an American med school so you can match easier and not worry about getting high USMLE scores in order to match. And don't say that going to a school for foreigners will keep you from interacting with them because you will have to whether you like it or not. 

I hope you really don't think you're better than the locals in Pakistan just because you live in America and studied here and think differently than them because thats what you're coming off as saying yet haven't given anyone a reason to suggest that. Because i've met people like that and most of the time those are the people who you would say are the inferior ones.



Also, Sana, I apolgize for hijacking your thread. I hope you figure out all the answers to your questions.


----------



## ashrizwan (Mar 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> You know, the way you and I learn and interpret also sounds very different so don't try to bring up dry/factless statements insulting people and making yourself feel so superior since you live in America and went to school there. Let me ask you, why are you going to DIMC? Take the extra time in america. Get a well rounded education and get into an American med school so you can match easier and not worry about getting high USMLE scores in order to match. Because if you are "better" than all the locals then I don't understand why so many of them are coming to America to do undergrad and go to med school while you are fast tracking it back over there to live in a rather unstable environment?
> 
> Second off, are you trying to say that a school that opened up 4-5 years ago has pioneered a curriculum that caters to success on the USMLE? Damn, I wonder what aga khan, shifa and all these other places were wasting their time with? Maybe those places focus on teaching you how to take someones temperature?
> 
> ...



Yoyahyo: wow LOL !!
easy now tiger........ take it easy..

- - - Updated - - -

shifa anyday


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

I was being sarcastic. Reading what I wrote I admit I was being lame and rude. I have nothing against locals, and when I meant better I meant our lives being in a better state (having a citizenship, parents with stable jobs, financially being strong, etc.) Ive lived in Pakistan for many years, infact the reason why i am moving to Karachi is because of Dad's company is being transferred to Karachi (IT). I have NOTHING against the locals or even shifa. It was my mistake for writing a stupid comment on the thread and not clarifying myself. Shifa is a great school, and before DIMC I was planning to go to move to Islamabad because its the safest city in Pakistan. But, when I had the chance to talk to these doctors in America and even few people I know who had the chance to work in Shifa, told me that it better to invest your money and time into Dow. Ive mentioned it hundreds of times on different threads, that it doesnt matter where you graduated from, as long as you study hard you will find a residency. Ive never heard any doctor say that they are successful because of the college, they always say one thing and that is "I worked hard". Again for the locals I dont have anything against you, I meant to say is that our mentality is different. We both have negative and positive aspects in our mentality. The way we study is different, and because of that colleges are coming up with a separate building for us foreigners. Shifa has produced many fine doctors in the U.S and I know many, but again, locals are the majority and the thinking, way of study, being closed/opened minded, everything is different when compared to foreigners. Also, they are many students in DIMC who have taken the USMLE in 3rd year and are planning to do rotations for the last two years of med school. Shifa has higher standards, no doubt, but DIMC is a school thats foreigner friendly. Again, Im not calling myself better than anyone. Im not perfect nor are you. We all are human beings and we all make mistakes.

- - - Updated - - -

Bottom line is, when these uncles and aunties who had nothing from citizenship to the american language can become doctors, so can anyone. These doctors are the ones that inspired me to become a doctor! They came with nothing, and mashallah with the grace of Allah they have everything and help their community. Also, Im not trying to be proud or anything...just stating the fact...if you have an american citizenship it will help you in being matched easier. 
1) American graduates
2) IMG (citizens)
3) IMG

- - - Updated - - -

Studying medical from outside of the U.S does not mean your not smart. People have reasons some cant afford while others are forced. In the end of the day, if your wanting to become a typical physician making 200K, no one will ask you where you graduated from. Your a doctor, which took determination and hard work. Thats it.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

We all have a mission and that is to make our parents proud, to do whatever it takes to become a doctor, make money, help humanity, etc. We all should help one another, in any possible way. Here on this website, I am giving my opinions and thoughts, now you or anyone have the right to agree or disagree. Ive learned from you, and I hope youve learned from me. Its Sunday night, I could have been at the gym, watching tv, or at a friends house, however I am on this website trying to find the answers to my questions and answer questions I know


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude, you're fine. You sound like you didn't mean it from what you're saying.. My whole point was to think before you speak because what you say doesn't always come across like that in text like this. You obviously get that now. If your intentions are pure, then don't let what I say get to you. What you said just didnt come across as correct so that why I said something. Just use it as a reminder. If you're in it for the right reasons then just do what you do and stay humble. Thats my big thing about this whole situation. We're all in the same boat to a degree so just do what you're supposed to do and you ll be alright.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

So what college are you in? Or going to?


----------



## SanaB (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys for such a lively discussion. I agree we're all in the same boat and all trying to begin our careers and start our professional lives as soon as possible. It is great that I found this site and can come here and see opposing viewpoints and see how people can get along even with differing opinions.

Thank you to everyone who has chimed in. It looks like there's some pros and cons to both choices, with Shifa being more established locally and internationally and DIMC being more set up from the start to accommodate foreigners.

In terms of cities, which would you guys rather live in? Islamabad or Karachi?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

SanaB said:


> Thanks guys for such a lively discussion. I agree we're all in the same boat and all trying to begin our careers and start our professional lives as soon as possible. It is great that I found this site and can come here and see opposing viewpoints and see how people can get along even with differing opinions.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has chimed in. It looks like there's some pros and cons to both choices, with Shifa being more established locally and internationally and DIMC being more set up from the start to accommodate foreigners.
> 
> *In terms of cities, which would you guys rather live in? Islamabad or Karachi*?





There really isn't a perference for where one would want to live. I wanna say that most cases, people live close to home/ family which is why I am applying for shifa (Iamabcd- thats where I want to go  ) ...but i know karachi has a little more history of being dangerous (unfortunately)..ultimately it all depends on your situation, where your family is, etc.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Haha I could see a pretty intense conversation on which city is better. Thank God you arent comparing Islamabad or Lahore! Both cities have pros and cons. Personally, I would live in Islamabad because its peaceful and safe. The problem with cities in Pakistan is that the whole city is crap except a particular corner/street/or area of the city. You cant really just roam around freely around any city, like you would in America. Since your going into med school, you wont really have time to hangout or anything like that. If you dont have a car or driver, youll need to plan ahead (I mean days) hiring a taxi, knowing where to eat/hangout etc. In my opinion Karachi would probably be the funniest city, being the largest it has state of the art Malls, legit restaurants, shopping centers, cinemas, etc. Basically triple the amount of places youll find in Islamabad. Defense area of Karachi is basically the only safe area in the city, and a place where all the fun things happen. Islamabad is more of a chill place, its peaceful, green, and very organized. Both cities are developing in their own way.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheers for defending us sly locals, Yoya  

Sana, If you want opinions, I would say Shifa might come out ahead. Its the school which has been established longer, and has made a relatively better name for itself internationally then Dow [Atleast from what I hear]. The city, Islamabad, is relatively alot safer then Karachi, albeit a bit boring until/unless you get to know some of the more wild-hearted locals. It would, however, boil down basically to your own personal preference in personalities and environments.

AFAIK, both offer modular training [?]


----------



## SanaB (Oct 26, 2013)

I've heard about the modular training curriculum -- it sounds really similar to the way universities are teaching their classes here in the U.S. lately.

Does DIMC have any graduates yet? If not, does anyone know when their first class is graduating?

Thank you.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

First class graduates in a year or two, I think..


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

First batch of overseas students graduate from Dow International Medical College – The Express Tribune

Actually this was my first question when I was applying for DIMC. Sadly, I never received an answer from either the college itself or few friends who I know are at DIMC. I do know that they are few students who have taken the USMLE in 3rd or 4th year and plan to do rotations anytime soon here in America.


----------

